# Summer 2017 Plans



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been planning! 

It all depends on lots of factors, work, the van being sorted, other stuff but I have decided to organise a 2017 road trip into Europe anyway.

I thought we would try and get an early start this year if possible and get away by the end of May. Just how long we will have depends on the factors above but I am hoping for four months.

This is the plan below so far. It has an Alpine theme.

Roughly

Black Forest, Rhine Falls 
Switzerland lakes and mountains then over to St Morittz
West into Austria (Maybe Bavaria) then across to the Lakes to the west of Salzburg
Across the Alps to Venice
Back into the Alps around Barcis and the Dolomites then work our way east through all the Italian lakes and hopping up into the mountains in between
Finishing at Lake Orta.










I am wondering if I Can do most of that in two months but I think to be leisurely I might need longer. Trouble is I want to avoid the Italian lakes in August as they are mental, everyone is off. Maggiore and Lake Orta should be ok.

Then its a question what to do for August, probably head down into France. Actually I think there is no chance, ill need August as well for that I think.

What do you reckon?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Barry
It looks exciting. What is that Swiss bit at 5. Are you planning to go up to Jungfraujoch?
We love it at 8, Cavallino. We had a great experience of going to the opera in Verona but that is end of June to August.
Happy memories
Regards
p-c


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Get yerself over the Stelvio Pass...


...you know you wanna...

Graham :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes that will be the Jungfrau valley in Switzerland. We were last there in 2011 but Mrs D suffered Kidney stones earlier on in Switzerland and I had really bad gout so we never did it justice. A lot of those places we have been before but need further exploration I reckon. Our new bike seems to take us much further as well. I think it will be a combination of old and new with the emphasis being on finding places to use the Kayak, cycle and walk.

Ive updated the plan and at the moment after leaving the Italian lakes I plan to go south west through the southern Italian and French Alps down to the Cote D'Azur, Verdon Gorges, through Provence, Ardeche, Averyron, Lot and and end up in the Dordogne for late summer then home. About 3300 miles round trip from Dunkirk and back up to Calais so nearly 4000 in total for four months which is about right. Of course its likely it will be a bit more than that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Get yerself over the Stelvio Pass...
> 
> ...you know you wanna...
> 
> Graham :grin2:


Good point! It must be somewhere near that route. I reckon we should do it on the little Honda Vision. Hopefully I might have lost some weight by then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Good point! It must be somewhere near that route. I reckon we should do it on the little Honda Vision. Hopefully I might have lost some weight by then.


Nah..in the MH. I recall seeing quite a few parked up at the top so I bet there's an aire or somesuch up there where you could stay.

If you haven't done it then I recommend it: stunning drive and stunning views...especially of the roads that you have just come up

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It will need to be early morning as I come down those things at a snails pace. The brakes on our van are crap and it doesnt take much to set em on fire so its second and even first gear all the way. I love doing them though. Been over the Col de La Bonnette which I think is either the highest or top three. Brakes still started to burn on the way down though no matter how careful I was. Just stopped and let them cool down a bit. The old Peugeot scooter was a bit of a nightmare as well as both its front and rear brakes would go if you over cooked them and then it being an auto you were pretty much screwed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry said

'Ive updated the plan and at the moment after leaving the Italian lakes I plan to go south west through the southern Italian and French Alps down to the Cote D'Azur, Verdon Gorges, through Provence, Ardeche, Averyron, Lot and and end up in the Dordogne for late summer then home'

Oh Dear, Oh Dear ! What have you done?

You have started in my brain the rough idea of a semi-private mini-MHF meet. I am already talking to others individually about meeting in early Autumn in Western France and we have some other Members Resident nearby.

It would not be for all and sundry, but I already know several of the possible attendees personally.

Like all plans, yours, ours and others are fluid, but since most of the people I am thinking of generally wild/Aire camp they could be flexible.

More than one is Musical:wink2:

Just my 'Ramblings' for the moment.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our Hobby 750 will be for sale then with all new brakes Barry. Special deal for you.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No Luton or rear lounge Ray. Sounds interesting Geoff you may have to tell me more. 

Plans are one thing, getting them to fruition is another. I wonder how expensive Switzerland is now following the crash in sterling. Not that we would be there for that long but it was an arm and a leg in 2011.

Ill go and sell the idea to Mrs D shortly

Also has anyone been to Venice? I Was thinking of spending a week in Lido de Jesolo and getting the ferry into St Marks Square (how far is it to Kayak). How much walking is involved? I went with the school when I was 14 and I seem to remember it was all pretty concentrated around one area.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> No Luton or rear lounge Ray. .


No but it's got everything else.!!!!!
Tag stability and enormous payload.
Four leisure batteries and inverter.
Solar panel, double door locks.
Six new winter tyres and brakes.
Tow bar and rear steadies.
Pre electronic engine 35,000m.
Cheap.

Ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

If you stay at Jesolo take the bus to Punta Sabbioni and then the ferry to Venice, too far for the kayak. But there are campsites closer to Punta Sabbioni. Some campsites can be pricey people on here will let you know their recommendations. Ours is Union Lido, price ouch.

DO also take the ferry bus to Burano, another island, mini Venice. Pretty walk, not too far, lots of lace.

Traffic out to Jesolo and along the spit can be heavy and slow but our experience is in July, August.

Regards

p-c


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> If you stay at Jesolo take the bus to Punta Sabbioni and then the ferry to Venice, too far for the kayak. But there are campsites closer to Punta Sabbioni. Some campsites can be pricey people on here will let you know their recommendations. Ours is Union Lido, price ouch.
> 
> ...


Thanks. We will have the scooter so I was just going to use that to get to the ferry. Sandra sent me some info about a wild spot near the port but if we are staying a few days or a week in Jesolo I might choose an ACSI site as I am hoping to get there in June. I reckon I may have to depart middle of may to take advantage of ACSI in Switzerland and Italy. We were 40 miles from Venice in 2012 when Michelle took very ill with Kidney stones and ended up being rushed to hospital (two hospitals it turned out) so its kind of unfinished business. Looks like ACSI season in Jesolo finished really early, middle to the end of June. There are a couple of Aires but they sound even more expensive. I Think the cost of this trip will be a fair bit compared to our 2015 trip which was mainly the south of France and northern Spain. The exchange rate and fuel increase wont help either.

There are a few of the Italian lakes I want to see which we also missed out on that trip. We only spent a day at Garda and we just couldnt get anywhere on Iseo as it was August and rammed. I am hoping July will be ok.

What I am looking for is maybe some of the smaller more remote lakes if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

We have the toad and parked at Punta Sabbioni. Plenty of space for a scooter.

Serious about Burano. Easy to add to a shorter day in Venice, just get a different ferry back and do a round trip.

Sometimes with a MH and in a particular area it is necessary to lay out the cash or you miss out on too much.

This time you will have a smooth trouble free journey with lots of interest and enjoyment.

Regards

p-c


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Venice will be a good destination for you - nice and flat for your knees, and Burano island for you to buy some lace undies:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, if it helps, a few years ago we stayed at Camping Miramare at Punta Sabbioni, at the time it was about the cheapest option in that area, you'd have to check current prices though. Short walk to the water taxi across to Venice . We're not campsite lovers but it wasn't too bad iirc.
Theres also a couple of sosta's now just up the road from there, once again, check prices as they could end up being as much as a site.


All on CC-Infos. :wink:


Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anywhere that charges Six Quid for a coffee can keep it. Like central Paris.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Venice will be a good destination for you - nice and flat for your knees, and Burano island for you to buy some lace undies:laugh:
> 
> Geoff


Lace undies dont agree with me Geoff, I get all chaffed. 

Thanks for the further replies. Im struggling a bit with this trip as it looks pretty much like the first two months will be either pricey aires or mainly ACSI campsites. I just dont like campsites and the cost over two months is considerable. Ive not started looking in detail yet though but it looks like even ACSI sites have shot up to over €20 a night when you add the tax. Lake Iseo and Garda all look like either campsites or pricey crammed Sostas. Anyone got any secret Italian hideaways they want to share? I would prefer to be out of the way a bit and have something with more space and less costly than a crammed site in a popular spot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Venice isn't cheap

But it doesn't need to be expensive either 

No need to drink coffee or eat there 

And yes I know I can afford to 

But old habits die hard

But travelling around , was great on the vaperettos

We would have done a gondola but the Chinese beat us to it 

Even out of season and I don't queue 

But it's special, definately worth experiencing

It was expensive for us as we needed a campsite close to leave the H from H safe in aircon 

One evening ,one morning a 24 hour ticket which included the vaporeto

Would I do it again?

You bet I would and if without the hound I'd visit the islands

You go for it Barry 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you do decide on campsite Barry I can recommend 2 on Lake Iseo....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> If you do decide on campsite Barry I can recommend 2 on Lake Iseo....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Please do, Last time we were there in August 2012 I tried to get on the two Sostas on the eastern side but no chance. Didnt even bother with the campsites they looked horrendous so we gave up. There is I think a new sosta at the top of the lake and a few up in the mountains about 8 miles to the north west, one looks ok.

From memory the only decent sostas by the lakes we ever came across were the one at Cannobio on Lake Maggiore and the free one at Orta but there may have been a couple of new ones since then. Dont mind a farm type site or small site but I just cant get on with these big organised affairs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We stayed here...

http://www.camping-puntadoro.com/it/

Nice chap who runs it and friendly clientele. Private beach; small bar, cafe and shop; supermarket 10 min walk; nearest restaurant on the lake, 15 min walk; town and ferry for trips around the island 20 min walk.

This place is next door and looked just as nice. If/when we go back we might try it....

http://www.campingiseo.it/

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You might already know this one Barry?

Theres a corking free sosta up in the hills on the west bank of Orta at Madonna del Sasso, we had the place to ourselves on our visit a few years back and stayed for a couple of days. Views to die for of the lake from the little church at the end of the road...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=10421

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Barry - You might have already sussed these in Switzerland but I'm thinking that they might be right up your street? 

8-10 June - Greenfield rock festival on the Interlake airfield (Huge event)
3-6 Aug - Rock concert at the top end of Lake Brienz.

Incitentally, were you on the Swiss TCS campsite at the Interlaken south station in 2011 when you say you were in the area? The reason I ask is that it was around this time (June/early July) that a couple pulled onto our campsite complaining about a "maniac guitar player" there - their words not mine!!!

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Barry - You might have already sussed these in Switzerland but I'm thinking that they might be right up your street?
> 
> 8-10 June - Greenfield rock festival on the Interlake airfield (Huge event)
> 3-6 Aug - Rock concert at the top end of Lake Brienz.
> ...


Ha! Sounds great. No we were up the Jungfrau valley at camping Rutti I think. I only do manic guitar playing when there is nobody about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> You might already know this one Barry?
> 
> Theres a corking free sosta up in the hills on the west bank of Orta at Madonna del Sasso, we had the place to ourselves on our visit a few years back and stayed for a couple of days. Views to die for of the lake from the little church at the end of the road...
> 
> ...


Yeah its stunning up there. We went up on the bike but stayed over the other side on the free Sosta above the town and next to little chapels. I would go up there though. Bit tight and steep and not for the faint hearted or those worried about their paint work.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We stayed here...
> 
> http://www.camping-puntadoro.com/it/
> 
> ...


THanks, first one looks ok, cant get into the second one. Do you no if either are ACSI?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ha! Sounds great. No we were up the Jungfrau valley at camping Rutti I think. *I only do manic guitar playing when there is nobody about*.


Then posts it on Forums and across the internet - very discrete:laugh:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

barryd said:


> No Luton or rear lounge Ray. Sounds interesting Geoff you may have to tell me more.
> 
> Plans are one thing, getting them to fruition is another. I wonder how expensive Switzerland is now following the crash in sterling. Not that we would be there for that long but it was an arm and a leg in 2011.
> 
> ...


There are tons of camping all along the coast. Or if you go all the way to the end you can find parking and stay the night not sure what is available now it has been a couple of years but there was an area for camper parking. There is no ferry but the vaporetto is easy, though not cheap. You can also go directly to Venice and park at the Tronchetto expensive about €38 no services but then you are right there in Venice. If you are into semi wild camping check out Brussa, from the town just keep going until you run into the coast. €10 a night in a big parking lot with grass, trees, and toilets, cold showers, easy walk to the beach through a bit of forest. We were just there two weeks ago there are always lots of campers and though camping is not allowed they don't bother you when you put out tables awnings etc. The beach is free and very long. Lots of bugs it is a natural preserve.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

And there is still Belluno, we are close to Barcis, just before Barcis coming from the East there is a parking are by the river, nice spot for a night or two. It is a little park. In Barcis there is a nice aria di sosta by the lake but every time we tried it was full.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks John. Have you got any more info for the place at Brussa? Cant find it on Camper Contact. Mind you its a bit of a hike from Venice. I have pinpointed two Sostas not far from the Ferry terminal and the sea for a few days. They are not cheap but ideally situated. Its going to be nearly the end of July I suspect now before we get there so ACSI will be out with us now setting off so late and ive not even bothered getting a card anyway now. (Ferry booked for Wednesday). I think I was in touch with you in 2012 when we were in the Barcis area and we stayed a few days on that Sosta and stopped for a few hours on the car park in Belluno. We will definitely be heading back up to Barcis an the Dolomites after Venice. I wonder if its got more popular though as in 2012 there was loads of space.

Current plan is. Moselle, Southern Germany down the Romantic Road, Austria, Venice, Dolomites and italian Lakes (depending how busy it is) Italian Alps, South eastern France, Cote D'Azur, Meander across France towards the Lot.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Current plan is. Moselle, Southern Germany down the Romantic Road, Austria, Venice, Dolomites and italian Lakes (depending how busy it is) Italian Alps, South eastern France, Cote D'Azur, Meander across France towards the Lot.


Whew..!!!!

Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Trying to add a link, But I don't know how to add a Google Earth link here. Brussa is part of Caorle, and right it is not convenient to Venice. But it is a good for the beach and mostly full of Italians. I have seen is using CaraMaps, which I am starting to like. They call it a parking area. For Punta Sabione go there on Google Earth then go to the end of the road along the inlet. Look at all the campers parked there. I don't know the cost.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

How much should it cost Calais to Dover?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jhelm said:


> How much should it cost Calais to Dover?


About £50-£70 one way. Think I paid £68 the other day (or could have been £63). Dunkirk to Dover about the same but half an hour longer. I meant to book Dunkirk but booked Calais by accident.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Whew..!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Ive just added in a Tour round Brussels an the EU Parliament  and the Tour de France in Dussledorf. I am going to meet with Mr Junker and Mr Tusk and sort out this mess.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Barry. If anyone can you stand a good chance with all your hoy-paloy connections.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Brilliant Barry. If anyone can you stand a good chance with all your hoy-paloy connections.
> 
> Ray.


Hoy - Paloy Mmm, Just about in the Tory zone of North Yorks and too near Darlington, my wife was born there and she married me, what does that tell you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Hoy - Paloy Mmm, Just about in the Tory zone of North Yorks and too near Darlington, my wife was born there and she married me, what does that tell you.


17 miles from Darlo is far enough away! So your wife was born in Darlo Barry? Maybe she knows me then. Im famous you know!

There are a fair few Tories around here for sure but a fair few who seem to have dumped them as well now. It seems the Toffs are now backing Labour and the poor areas voting Tory. Its all gone mental.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> 17 miles from Darlo is far enough away! So your wife was born in Darlo Barry? Maybe she knows me then. Im famous you know!
> 
> There are a fair few Tories around here for sure but a fair few who seem to have dumped them as well now. It seems the Toffs are now backing Labour and the poor areas voting Tory. Its all gone mental.


She only knows you through me playing your music, must say that she is not that impressed although she does like a few of your songs and we both agree that "If I was a Carpenter" was your greatest hit.
As for Toffs voting Labour, just include yourself in this, I am sure that "Toffs" would not lower themselves so far.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ive just added in a Tour round Brussels an the EU Parliament  and the Tour de France in Dussledorf. I am going to meet with Mr Junker and Mr Tusk and sort out this mess.


Bloody hell Barry

You will sink the ship

Sandra:grin2:k


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

barryd said:


> About £50-£70 one way. Think I paid £68 the other day (or could have been £63). Dunkirk to Dover about the same but half an hour longer. I meant to book Dunkirk but booked Calais by accident.


What time of day do you usually do the trip. The whole concept of the ferry and driving on the wrong side of the road is new to us.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jhelm said:


> What time of day do you usually do the trip. The whole concept of the ferry and driving on the wrong side of the road is new to us.


You'll be fine we all had our first ferry crossing, just follow the loaders instructions and take the loading ramps slow to avoid grounding the rear end.

BTW we drive on the correct side of the road it's you Johnnie foreigners that drive on the wrong side. :grin2:

In the U.K. it's hard to go wrong as the roads are so busy, just follow the car in front and you'll soon get the hang of it.

Unfortunately you'll notice camping cars aren't as welcome here as the continent, with a definite lack of Aires if that's your thing.

Terry


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew I would get you with the wrong side of the road comment. Thanks for the advice, but wonder about campers not so welcome. We do not much like campgrounds, cost to much and we don't need the services.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jhelm said:


> What time of day do you usually do the trip. The whole concept of the ferry and driving on the wrong side of the road is new to us.


Usually about 5pm going out and returning to UK about 10am. We normally stay at the Aire at Wissant before the morning ferry from Calais or Bergues if going from Dunkirk (both about 20 min from the ports). Pretty much all your driving once in the UK will be motorways or dual carriage ways but they will be much busier than your used to.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like we are headed to Hungary then to Poland and back 2 to 3 weeks. I am trying to sort through the various apps and such. What is the best, I would like to use a computer to plan and track online. Auto route is what we used in the past. But it is out of date. Then it seems that Google earth is capable of connecting to our GPS. What is the best combination. ACSI seems to have a lot maybe the most sites listed. What do you use?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jhelm said:


> Looks like we are headed to Hungary then to Poland and back 2 to 3 weeks. I am trying to sort through the various apps and such. What is the best, I would like to use a computer to plan and track online. Auto route is what we used in the past. But it is out of date. Then it seems that Google earth is capable of connecting to our GPS. What is the best combination. ACSI seems to have a lot maybe the most sites listed. What do you use?


Search for sites is a good resource for both sites and parking with or without services.
https://www.searchforsites.co.uk

For wild UK camping have a look at......
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk

Camper Contact is also well worth a look.....
https://m.campercontact.com/en

ACSI can get you discounts on site fees at off peak periods.

I mainly use maps.me that I download poi's to, bonus with it is the fact that it can be used offline, from that I just feed the relevant coordinates into a sat nav.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are all booked up for our big trip later this summer...

Home - Kent - Tunnel - Ghent - Utrecht - Amsterdam - Alkmaar - Julianadorp - Mitwolda - Bremerhaven - Kiel Canal - Hamburg - Munster - Valkenburg - Tournai - Tunnel - Kent - Home

Cant wait









Before then we have smaller trips planned to Exmoor; Crickhowell; and Norfolk

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jhelm said:


> I knew I would get you with the wrong side of the road comment. Thanks for the advice, but wonder about campers not so welcome. We do not much like campgrounds, cost to much and we don't need the services.


It's not that they are not welcome so much as there is a lack of infrastructure from the local councils, some are getting there, but it's a slow process, as for disliking campsites, we are the same and have managed to avoid them so far by wild camping, mostly in Scotland, but the lakes and the dales are quite good if done sensibly, we've even done it down south too, but not coastal.

Try the wild camping site, it's a few quid but it'll at least give you a few places where you know you can stop in theory, some leave a lot to be desired though, a recce via Google Earth is well advised.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Search for sites is a good resource for both sites and parking with or without services.
> https://www.searchforsites.co.uk
> 
> For wild UK camping have a look at......
> ...


campercontact says it will not work on my phone Android 4.4 otherwise it looks great on the pc


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

BarryD- I see from your map that you intend heading from Rodez to the Lot, I know there are so many nice places to see in that direction but here's a couple more for your consideration - ones I have earmarked for my own trip. Salles La Source and Conques- only slightly off route.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

jhelm said:


> Looks like we are headed to Hungary then to Poland and back 2 to 3 weeks. I am trying to sort through the various apps and such. What is the best, I would like to use a computer to plan and track online. Auto route is what we used in the past. But it is out of date. Then it seems that Google earth is capable of connecting to our GPS. What is the best combination. ACSI seems to have a lot maybe the most sites listed. What do you use?


We have been in Hungary for a few days, much more impressive than I imagined, some beautiful architecture, and wonderful cities. Probably going to Slovakia rather than Poland then back through Austria.


----------



## blu-scot (Aug 13, 2016)

I am in Poland just now and using search 4 sites, it's not let me down yet


----------

